# EU-Wettbewerbsverfahren: EuGH hebt Rekordstrafe gegen Intel auf



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *EU-Wettbewerbsverfahren: EuGH hebt Rekordstrafe gegen Intel auf*

						Wenn Intel gehofft hatte, dass der Zwist mit der Kommission der Europäischen Union wegen unfairen Wettbewerbs beigelegt ist, dann wird man nun eines Besseren belehrt. Der Europäische Gerichtshof bemängelt nämlich Formfehler und nun droht die Wiederaufnahme.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *EU-Wettbewerbsverfahren: EuGH hebt Rekordstrafe gegen Intel auf*


----------



## DerJakob (7. September 2017)

Schon krass, wie solche Megaverfahren an meiner Lebenswirklichkeit vorbeigehen.
Ich bin technisch, politisch und rechtlich interessiert und teils auch informiert, kann aber in keiner Weise nachvollziehen, ob das nun eine nötige Entscheidung war, oder ob Intel "nochmal" die Spesenkasse geleert hat.

Würde wahrscheinlich zu viel Arbeit machen, das für Laien verständlich und ausführlich zu erläutern oder gar zu begleiten. Denn ein endgültiges Ergebnis in diesem Verfahren wäre für mich schon interessant.


----------



## meatboysn (7. September 2017)

Erinnert mich an ein Video vom Youtuber AdoredTV.

Intel - Anti-Competitiv, Anti-Consumer, Anti-Technology.

YouTube

Sehr informativ


----------



## Pu244 (7. September 2017)

DerJakob schrieb:


> Würde wahrscheinlich zu viel Arbeit machen, das für Laien verständlich und ausführlich zu erläutern oder gar zu begleiten. Denn ein endgültiges Ergebnis in diesem Verfahren wäre für mich schon interessant.



Der Kern des ganzen ist sehr einfach:

Die EU muß nicht nur beweisen, dass es Subventionen von Intel gegeben hat (die gab es definitiv), sondern auch dass diese AMD geschadet haben.

Genau dieser Punkt blieb bisher relativ unbeachtet, da man ihn für selbstverständlich erachtet hat und das hat der EuGH der EU nun um die Ohren gehauen.


----------



## Troollin (7. September 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die EU muß nicht nur beweisen, dass es Subventionen von Intel gegeben hat (die gab es definitiv), sondern auch dass diese AMD geschadet haben.



Sie sollten einfach mal die richtigen Stellen fragen...



> In its original antitrust filing, AMD noted that it tried to give HP a million _free_ processors at one point, only to be told that HP was so dependent on Intel rebates, it couldn’t afford to take them.


Link

Da sollte es doch jedem klar sein, von wem man mal nach einer Stellungnahme vor Gericht holen sollte und was der Schluss ist, den man dann ziehen kann. Ich hoffe sehr stark, dass Intel es am Ende nicht schafft sich um nur einen Cent der Strafe zu drücken. Ansonsten ist das ein Armutszeugnis des EuGH.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. September 2017)

Geld regiert die Welt und nicht die Politik, Gerichte oder die Staatsgewalt.
Je größer und reicher das Unternehmen, desto schlimmer wird es.
Gegen Apple hat noch nie einer gewonnen.
Apple unterliegt Cafe Apfelkind im Logo-Streit - Wirtschaft - Suddeutsche.de

Deswegen unterstütze ich nicht solche Unternehmen.
Intel soll endlich dazu stehen was sie verbockt haben und es endlich gerade Stellen.(z.B. Eingeständnis und Entschuldigung.)
Leider wird das niemals passieren.
Nein (Gr)Intel baut jetzt Prozessoren im Premiumbereich ohne Verlötet zu werden.
geplante Obsoleszenz lässt Grüßen.

Wer (Gr)Intel ist:
Nvidia spoofs Intel with Intel's Insides - Update: Intel's Super Bowl TV ad - Bildergalerie, Bild 6


----------



## Freiheraus (7. September 2017)

Weil immer wieder die gleichen Fragen/Anmerkungen in solchen Threads auftauchen, wie z.B. was an (Exklusiv)Rabatten falsch sein soil? Das Stichwort ist hier "marktbeherrschende Stellung" und deren Missbrauch (was leicht zu einem Monopol führen kann, durch Regelungen aber verhindert werden soll):  

Bundeskartellamt  -  Missbrauchsaufsicht 
§ 19 GWB - Einzelnorm
Marktbeherrschende Stellung – Wikipedia


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. September 2017)

Wird das Märchen vom "CPU XYZ ist nicht verlötet, geplante Obsoleszenz buhuh" immer noch verbreitet?

The Truth about CPU Soldering - Overclocking.Guide

The Truth about CPU Soldering - OC3D mit dem 'der8auer'


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

Das erklärt aber nicht, wieso jetzt auch Skylake X zugeschmiert wird.


----------



## user42 (7. September 2017)

Wir haben den Gewinner ermittelt! Die Anwälte.


----------



## Khabarak (7. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wird das Märchen vom "CPU XYZ ist nicht verlötet, geplante Obsoleszenz buhuh" immer noch verbreitet?
> 
> The Truth about CPU Soldering - Overclocking.Guide
> 
> The Truth about CPU Soldering - OC3D mit dem 'der8auer'



Ähm... zum Link von overclocking guide:
Sie sprechen bei den Nachteilen bei den Rissen eindeutig von Thermal cycles... das bedeutet eine Temperaturänderung von -55°C auf 125°C.
Den Cycle muss mir mal einer in einer Wohnung demonstrieren, wenn nicht gleich LN2 zum Einsatz kommt...

Dazu kommt noch, dass der "Deformed Heatspreader" eigentlich ein "Deformed PCB" ist.
Der Heatspreader ist auch zu massiv, um sich so leicht zu verformen.

Der Lötprozess lässt sich sehr gut automatisieren. Im Gegensatz zu dem Autor, der ja alles per Hand machen musste, wird es im Werk von Maschinen erledigt.
Sofern man also nicht LN2 nutzen möchte, ist der Artikel vollkommen am Ziel vorbei.

Weshalb verlinkst Du den gleichen Artikel eigentlich zweimal?

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass es eigentlich kein Problem ist, eine CPU mit TIM zu versehen, weil die Austrocknung unter dem Heatspreader sicher deutlich geringer ausfällt, als zwischen CPU und Kühler.
ABER:
Im Fall der i9 Reihe hat Tom's Hardware ja schon sehr deutliche Nachteile des TIMs aufgezeigt.
Temperaturverlaufe und thermische Probleme - Skylake-X im Test: Intel Core i9-7900X und die X299 Plattform


Edit: btw: dein Post dürfte auch im falschen Thread gelandet sein.


----------



## Brainwaver (7. September 2017)

Das ging doch damals nicht nur um irgendwelche Rabatte oder Exklusivdeals.
Soweit ich das noch weiss ging es ja auch darum das Intel manche Händler zwingen wollte nur noch Intel Prozessoren zu verkaufen indem sie ihnen androhten sie ansonsten nicht mehr zu beliefern bzw. solls dafür noch was extra gegeben haben.


----------



## Khabarak (7. September 2017)

Brainwaver schrieb:


> Das ging doch damals nicht nur um irgendwelche Rabatte oder Exklusivdeals.
> Soweit ich das noch weiss ging es ja auch darum das Intel manche Händler zwingen wollte nur noch Intel Prozessoren zu verkaufen indem sie ihnen androhten sie ansonsten nicht mehr zu beliefern bzw. solls dafür noch was extra gegeben haben.



Ja, das kannst Du auch im oben verlinkten Adored TV Video nochmal sehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das erklärt aber nicht, wieso jetzt auch Skylake X zugeschmiert wird.



Weil es halt kaum einen Unterschied macht.



user42 schrieb:


> Wir haben den Gewinner ermittelt! Die Anwälte.



Das ist ja nun wahrlich nichts neues.



Khabarak schrieb:


> Weshalb verlinkst Du den gleichen Artikel eigentlich zweimal?



Das eine ist der Artikel, dass andere ist der entsprechende Thread von PCGH in dem auch der User der8auer sich äußert. 



Khabarak schrieb:


> Edit: btw: dein Post dürfte auch im falschen Thread gelandet sein.



Eigentlich nicht. Mein Beitrag war eine Antwort auf Gordons Beitrag, der von „geplante Obsoleszenz“ philosophiert hat.


----------



## Khabarak (7. September 2017)

Eine Diskussion um die Verlötung gibt es ja hier:

Intel Skylake-X: High-End-CPUs mit 12 Kernen und mehr auch nicht verlötet

Daher meine Vermutung


----------



## Palmdale (7. September 2017)

meatboysn schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an ein Video vom Youtuber AdoredTV.
> 
> Intel - Anti-Competitiv, Anti-Consumer, Anti-Technology.
> 
> ...


Und im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Vielleicht sollte man das Video aktualisieren (oder nicht mehr posten) , solange die Urteile wie in der News erwähnt noch nicht rechtskräftig sind... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## usernamepleasehere (7. September 2017)

Natürlich haben sie das gemacht, ist das ein Geheimnis? 
Bis zu RyZen war Intel im Desktopsegment Jahrelang Konkurrenzlos, damals war die Konkurrenz auch schwächer.


----------



## Troollin (7. September 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das Video aktualisieren (oder nicht mehr posten) , solange die Urteile wie in der News erwähnt noch nicht rechtskräftig sind...



Das Video aktualisieren oder nicht mehr posten? Wie kommst du zu diesem Schluss? Das Video fasst lediglich alle bekannten Informationen zu Intels Praktiken zusammen. Es dürfte auch keine Zweifel mehr an der Anklage geben, die bekannten Fakten zu dem Thema kann man nicht einfach verbiegen (sollte man zumindest in einer fairen Justiz nicht können), sodass Intel harmlos davon kommt.


----------



## LaserGurkenPower (7. September 2017)

Irgendwie kann ich dazu nur denken, das Intel die geschmiert hat. Ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Palmdale (7. September 2017)

Troollin schrieb:


> Das Video aktualisieren oder nicht mehr posten? Wie kommst du zu diesem Schluss? Das Video fasst lediglich alle bekannten Informationen zu Intels Praktiken zusammen. Es dürfte auch keine Zweifel mehr an der Anklage geben, die bekannten Fakten zu dem Thema kann man nicht einfach verbiegen (sollte man zumindest in einer fairen Justiz nicht können), sodass Intel harmlos davon kommt.


Aha, Anklage ungleich Verurteilung und ich wiederhole mich gerne: im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Nur mal so als Tipp 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Echo321 (7. September 2017)

Es hat also 10 Jahre gedauert bis Intel genügend Leute in den entscheidenden Gremien verteilt oder geschmiert hat .. super 

Gibt es bei solchen Verfahren keine Fristen ? Irgendwann muss doch ein Ergebnis mal rechtskräftig oder verjährt sein.


----------



## Chukku (7. September 2017)

Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass das Thema zu komplex ist oder vielleicht ist meine Aufnahmefähigkeit grad stark begrenzt.. aber sorry: der Artikel ist extrem konfus geschrieben:

Überschrift sinngemäß:
Nun doch keine Strafe gegen Intel (Freude für Intel)

Einführung sinngemäß:
Zerstörte Hoffnung für Intel: weiterer Zwist mit der EU (doch keine Freude für Intel???)

Erster Absatz:
nach langem Prozess wurde 2009 eine Strafe beschlossen

Dritter Absatz:
*AMD* (!) ist der Meinung, dass die Strafe, die 2014 bestätigt wurde, aufgehoben werden sollte ("*DER* stellte nämlich nun fest..." nachdem es im Satz davor um den Mitbewerber AMD ging)
..wtf??

Vierter Absatz:
"Intel wehrte sich in den folgenden Jahren"... in welchen folgenden Jahren jetzt eigentlich? nach 2007? nach 2009 oder nach 2014?


----------



## Gimmick (7. September 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass das Thema zu komplex ist oder vielleicht ist meine Aufnahmefähigkeit grad stark begrenzt.. aber sorry: der Artikel ist extrem konfus geschrieben:



Ich glaube da wurden zwei Absätze vertauscht.
Zweiter und dritter Absatz müssten den Platz wechseln


----------



## Chukku (7. September 2017)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ich glaube da wurden zwei Absätze vertauscht.
> Zweiter und dritter Absatz müssten den Platz wechseln




Stimmt.. so ergibt "Der stellte nämlich nun fest.." und auch der Teil mit den "folgenden Jahren" plötzlich wieder Sinn 

Trotzdem passt die dick gedruckte Einleitung irgendwie nicht zum Rest des Artikels.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird die Strafe gegen Intel - nachdem sie 2014 zunächst bestätigt worden ist -  jetzt durch den EuGH wieder in Frage gestellt.
Das ist doch nur positiv für Intel.
Was hat das nun also mit "eines Besseren belehren" und enttäuschter Hoffnung zu tun? Wenn da statt "Intel" "AMD" stehen würde, würde es einigermassen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## RicGom (7. September 2017)

Wer hat das geschrieben? Betrunken?


----------



## AncientDoomSlayer (7. September 2017)

*Das ist so nicht richtig*

Die Strafe ist nicht aufgehoben und die Schuld Intels steht auch nicht zur Disposition.
Es wird einfach noch mal geprüft.
Es ist auch möglich, dass der Betrag nun höher ausfallen kann.

EU-Milliardenstrafe fur Intel wird neu gepruft | heise online

Für alle jüngeren unter uns, hier noch mal eine Zusammenfassung der Anschuldigungen aus dem Jahre 2009:
Wettbewerbsverstosse: EU verdonnert Intel zu Rekord-Kartellstrafe - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Mit 1,06 Mrd. war Intel schon gut weggekommen.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (7. September 2017)

Is schon komisch,
Bei MS hat man das auch zweifelsfrei festellen können, ohne dass man dazu Linux oder Debian befragen musste 

Intel hat also nun tatsächlich das Kunststück geschafft, dass das EuGH (welches ja eh nur für Freien Handel und nicht unbedingt freien Wettberwerb entscheidet) an der Urteilsführung des EU Kartellausschusses zweifelt.
Schon irgendwie ein mieses Geschmäckle, wenn selbst der Dell Chef damals eingeräumt hat Intel hat mit sehr hohen Rabatten geworben und als Bedingung die Abstinenz zu AMD gefordert wurde. 

Und das Menschen Wie Pu244 nicht verstehen was das EuGH da tut, das ist mir sowieso schon lange klar gewesen. Man sollte langsam das EuGH endlich seiner Macht und der Urteilsführung entziehen.. Wofür gibt es Wettbewerbshüter wenn man sie Zahnlos macht? Und 1,06Mrd sind bei Intel 1,5 Monate Umsatz.. Da ist ja Google schlimmer bei weggekommen. 

EuGH-Urteil: EU-Milliardenstrafe gegen Intel wird neu gepruft - Golem.de
Dennoch kann eine erneute Prüfung auch bedeuten, das Intel danach mehr zahlen muss.. 
Aber Palmdale, auch wenn du Intel Fan bist, das Intel und im Zweifel für den Angeklagtenl kannst du dir sauber stecken. Es wurde im Prozess zweifelsfrei klargelegt dass Intel mit dubiosen Rabbatmethoden den Wettbewerb geschadet hat. Und das sowas Marktschädigend ist, das weiß selbst ein einfacher Forist. Also musst du Intel nicht bis aufs Blut verteidigen, bei MS oder Google tust du es ja auch nicht und hier ist die Sachlage die gleiche.
Ich befürchte eher der Lobbyapparat und die Abhängigkeit der EU zu Intel ist eines der Zeichen, weswegen das EuGH den freien Markt in Gefahr sieht, denn freier Markt nach EuGH darf eben auch ein Monopol sein.


----------



## yojinboFFX (7. September 2017)

Was-in der Industrie wird geschmiert?Hab ich ja noch nie was von gehört!
Sowas aber auch-Zum Glück würden deutsche Firmen sowas nie machen(Ich mag keine Smilys,aber hier könnte Einer mit fettem Grinsen versteckt sein)
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Casurin (7. September 2017)

Tja, damals hatte Intel keinen Vorteil gegenüber AMD, aber lustig - bei der "Argumentation" einiger 'Personen' hier muss man sich schon fragen ob sie ihre Bildung aus der Bild oder von adoredTV haben, oder ob sie auch im Stande sind selbstständig zu denken.
Denn dann müssten sie auf einmal auch laut aufschreien da AMD die gleichen Taktiken verwendet hat, aber das würde dann nicht in das sehr eingeschränkte Weltbild passen.
Noch lustiger - es ist seit langer Zeit nun gang und gebe das Herstellern Bedingungen an ihre Rabatte knüpfen - so auch AMD. 

man könnte auch an die Ständigen versuche seitens AMD erinnern die Konkurrenz (nvidia/Intel) schlecht zu reden - oft auch mit direkten verbalen Angriffen oder dem verbreiten von Lügen.



Intel soll schön die Strafe zahlen - aber das es bei dem verfahren nicht mit rechten dingen zuging war auch von Anfang an ersichtlich/bekannt.
Experten wurden nur namentlich erwähnt aber dann nicht befragt wenn es um die tatsächlichen Auswirkungen und den entstandenen Schaden ging - da sollten sofort all Alarmglocken leuten.


----------



## KrHome (7. September 2017)

Casurin schrieb:


> Tja, damals hatte Intel keinen Vorteil gegenüber AMD, aber lustig - bei der "Argumentation" einiger 'Personen' hier muss man sich schon fragen ob sie ihre Bildung aus der Bild oder von adoredTV haben, oder ob sie auch im Stande sind selbstständig zu denken.
> Denn dann müssten sie auf einmal auch laut aufschreien da AMD die gleichen Taktiken verwendet hat, aber das würde dann nicht in das sehr eingeschränkte Weltbild passen.
> Noch lustiger - es ist seit langer Zeit nun gang und gebe das Herstellern Bedingungen an ihre Rabatte knüpfen - so auch AMD.
> 
> man könnte auch an die Ständigen versuche seitens AMD erinnern die Konkurrenz (nvidia/Intel) schlecht zu reden - oft auch mit direkten verbalen Angriffen oder dem verbreiten von Lügen.


Kannst du irgendwas von dem Schwachsinn belegen?

Die Verfahren von Intel gegen AMD der letzten 25 Jahre sind für jeden einsehbar und die Urteile jedesmal zugunsten von AMD ausgegangen. Deine Behauptungen sind... Behauptungen. Geh doch mal mit gutem Beispiel voran und belege in der Form, wie du es hier von der EU forderst.



> Intel soll schön die Strafe zahlen - aber das es bei dem verfahren nicht mit rechten dingen zuging war auch von Anfang an ersichtlich/bekannt.
> Experten wurden nur namentlich erwähnt aber dann nicht befragt wenn es um die tatsächlichen Auswirkungen und den entstandenen Schaden ging - da sollten sofort all Alarmglocken leuten.


Am Ergebnis wird sich nichts ändern. Die Wiederaufnahme wird nur unzählige Steuergelder vernichten.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (7. September 2017)

Klar Casurin, deswegen haben auch Prozessbeobachter sich gradezu echauffiert über die Desaströs niedrige Strafe.

Glaubst du eigentlich was du da schreibst?  
Ich habe nun ganze 5min gebraucht um deine Lügen zu entlarven 
CURIA - Documents

Weiter:
Top-EU-Jurist unterstutzt Intels Beschwerde gegen Kartellstrafe | ZDNet.de



> 2014 hatte das EuG Intels Klage gegen das Kartellurteil von 2009 in vollem Umfang abgewiesen. Das Gericht begründete die Klageabweisung damit, dass es sich bei den von Intel gewährten Rabatten an Dell, HP, NEC und Lenovo um Exklusivrabatte handelte. Diese waren an die Bedingung geknüpft, dass nahezu nur Intels x86-Prozessoren gekauft werden dürfen. „Von einem Unternehmen in beherrschender Stellung gewährte Exklusivitätsrabatte sind bereits ihrer Art nach geeignet, den Wettbewerb zu beschränken und die Wettbewerber aus dem Markt zu drängen“, erklärten die Richter. Im beanstandeten Zeitraum von 2002 bis 2007 hatte Intel mindestens einen Marktanteil von 70 Prozent.





> "Intel hat Millionen europäischen Verbrauchern geschadet, indem es viele Jahre lang gezielt versucht hat, Wettbewerbern den Zugang zum Computerchipmarkt zu verwehren. Ein derart schwerer und anhaltender Verstoß gegen das EU-Kartellrecht kann nicht hingenommen werden", erklärte Kroes.
> Nach Mitteilung der EU waren die Hersteller Acer, Dell, Hewlett-Packard, Lenovo und NEC betroffen.
> Bei dem betroffenen Einzelhändler handelt es sich um die Media Saturn Holding, zu denen die europaweit bekannten Media-Märkte zählen. Der Einzelhändler und die Hersteller würden dennoch nicht bestraft. "Sie sind selbst Opfer", sagte Kroes. Die Kommission wandte sich mit ihrer Entscheidung nicht gegen die Rabatte an sich, sondern gegen die Bedingungen, die Intel an die Rabatte knüpfte.
> Intel beherrscht mit seinen Computer-Chips rund 80 Prozent des Marktes, AMD ist mit etwa 20 Prozent Marktanteil deutlich kleiner.
> 2008 erzielte Intel einen Überschuss von 5,3 Milliarden Dollar, der Umsatz lag bei 37,6 Milliarden Dollar.


Kartellkonflikt - Intel: Hochstes Bussgeld aller Zeiten - Wirtschaft - Suddeutsche.de
Und grade die großen Holdings hätte man mit Verklagen müssen, hier kuscht natürlich dann die EU vor der Wirtschaft.


----------



## Kuomo (7. September 2017)

Egal wie, am Ende wird es sich für Intel mehr als gelohnt haben und das ist was sich Großunternehmen für die Zukunft merken.


----------



## yingtao (7. September 2017)

DerJakob schrieb:


> Schon krass, wie solche Megaverfahren an meiner Lebenswirklichkeit vorbeigehen.
> Ich bin technisch, politisch und rechtlich interessiert und teils auch informiert, kann aber in keiner Weise nachvollziehen, ob das nun eine nötige Entscheidung war, oder ob Intel "nochmal" die Spesenkasse geleert hat.
> 
> Würde wahrscheinlich zu viel Arbeit machen, das für Laien verständlich und ausführlich zu erläutern oder gar zu begleiten. Denn ein endgültiges Ergebnis in diesem Verfahren wäre für mich schon interessant.



Eigentlich ist es recht simpel. Es wurde bereits bewiesen das Intel seine Marktmacht missbraucht hat um sich ein Quasimonopol aufzubauen. Dell, HP und die Muttergesellschaft von Saturn/Mediamarkt haben bereits ausgesagt das sie von Intel geschmiert wurden und das die Schmiergelder teilweise 50% des kompletten Jahresumsatzes ausgemacht hat. Worum es jetzt geht ist die Frage wie sehr diese unfairen Praktiken AMD geschadet haben. Bisher hat die EU die Theorie angesetzt das ein gleichwertiges Unternehmen einen gleichwertigen Umsatz erzielen müsste. AMD hat jedoch mit den besseren Produkten (Athlon 64) geringere Umsätze erzielt woraus die EU geschlossen hat das es eine Marktmanipulation zu Ungunsten von AMD gab für die Intel verantworlich ist. Intel hält gegen und sagt das dieses Prinzip hier nicht anwendbar ist. Der EuGH hat nun entschieden das Intels Standpunkt untersucht werden und geprüft werden muss wie stark Intels Handeln AMD geschadet hat.

Man muss jetzt abwarten was aus der Untersuchung raus kommt. Mit Ryzen wird es aktuelle Datensätze geben die zeigen welche Umsätze AMD damals gemacht haben könnte was dazu führen kann, das die Strafe für Intel noch höher ausfällt.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (7. September 2017)

yingtao schrieb:


> Man muss jetzt abwarten was aus der Untersuchung raus kommt. Mit Ryzen wird es aktuelle Datensätze geben die zeigen welche Umsätze AMD damals gemacht haben könnte was dazu führen kann, das die Strafe für Intel noch höher ausfällt.



Solange die Rabatte eben legal sind, und nicht Exklusivvertriebsrechte, sieht auch der EuGH keine Beanstandung. Erinnere dich an das Thema Intel ATOM.. Da hat man viele Millarden versenkt (ich glaube 1,5 waren es)
Wenn Intel also einen I7 für 77€ anbietet ist es gegen das Rabattgesetz.. Sollte Intel aber auch nur 1 € billiger als AMD sein, wäre der Rabatt legal.. Dazu müsste Intel aber die VK Preise von AMD kennen, vllt kann man darüber Intel an Sack


----------



## Casurin (7. September 2017)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Klar Casurin, deswegen haben auch Prozessbeobachter sich gradezu echauffiert über die Desaströs niedrige Strafe.
> 
> Glaubst du eigentlich was du da schreibst?
> Ich habe nun ganze 5min gebraucht um deine Lügen zu entlarven
> ...



Ach, und in wie fern widerlegt das jetzt was ich gesagt habe?
Wenn du dir die unterlagen auch durchlesen würdest (und dazu auch in der lage wärest sie sinnhaft wahrzunehmen) dann würdest du dich nicht hier so zum Affen machen.


----------



## matty2580 (7. September 2017)

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die EU die Sache einstellt, wegen Verfahrensfehlern. 
Dann entpuppt sich das alles als reiner Papiertiger, oder Sturm im Wasserglas.
Intels Anwälte und die Presse sind die einzigen die dann etwas von dem Quatsch hatten.

Jahresvereinbarungen im Handel sind übrigens immer noch gang und gäbe, und auch Verträge der Industrie mit den OEMs.
Da hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert, und solche Verträge sind normal seit langer Zeit.
Z.B. bekommt ein Media Markt einen zusätzlichen Jahresendbonus wenn man die Umsatzvereinbarung mit einem OEM, z.B. Dell, übertrifft, was diesen Media Markt auch anspornt mehr von diesem OEM einzukaufen. Und die OEMs haben ihrerseits ähnliche Verträge mit der Industrie, die dazu führen dass man sich auf einen Lieferanten konzentriert, z.B. Intel oder Nvidia.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (7. September 2017)

> Jahresvereinbarungen im Handel sind übrigens immer noch gang und gäbe, und auch Verträge der Industrie mit den OEMs.
> Da hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert, und solche Verträge sind normal und nicht gesetzwidrig.
> Z.B. bekommt ein Media Markt einen zusätzlichen Jahresendbonus wenn man die Umsatzvereinbarung mit einem OEM, z.B. Dell, übertrifft, was diesen Media Markt auch anspornt mehr von diesem OEM einnzukaufen. Und die OEMs haben ihrerseits ähnliche Verträge mit der Industrie, die dazu führen dass man sich auf einen Lieferanten konzentriert, z.B. Intel oder Nvidia.



Das ist aber eben ne art Kartell...Wie weit das Legal noch ist, müssen Rechtsanwälte klären. 
Da ich leine Rechtsanwalt bin sondern Laie, wäre es aus meinen Augen Marktverzerrend. Wir sind ja auch Errichter und wir bekommen je nach Volumina unsere Rabatte.. Aber dennoch verbauen wir ALLE Produkte und würde Honeywell uns auffordern nur noch Produkte aus eignem Haus zu verkaufen, weil es keine Rabatte sonst gibt, dann wäre Polen zurecht offen.

@Casurin:
Unterhalte dich mit dir selber, du hast eben NICHT das ausgesagt.

Hier nochmal dein Zitat:


> _Tja, damals hatte Intel keinen Vorteil gegenüber AMD, aber lustig - bei der "Argumentation" einiger 'Personen' hier muss man sich schon fragen ob sie ihre Bildung aus der Bild oder von adoredTV haben, oder ob sie auch im Stande sind selbstständig zu denken_


Stimmt und weil man keinen Vorteil zu AMD hatte, hat man Exklusivvertriebsrecht mit Schmieren von Großhändlern durchgeführt.. Du hast wie gesagt keine Ahnung
AMD hatte das Bessere Produkt und dennoch keinen besseren Umsatz.. In 9 von 10 Geschäften gabs kein AMD (ist bei vielen bis heute noch) Aber jaa Das ist nicht Marktverzerrend 
Und schon 2002 war klar dass A64 keine 80% AMD bringen würde, aber 50:50 bis heute wäre wohl eben auch zum Vorteil des Kunden gegangen.. Was das EuGH hier bemängelt ist sinnfrei.. Weil Wir reden von de Facto 2 Herstellern und AMD hat mit dieser Marktverzerrung bis heute zu leben und klarzukommen.. DAS ist der springende Punkt


----------



## matty2580 (7. September 2017)

Bisher hat sich da seit Jahrzehnten nichts an der Praxis oder den Verträgen geändert.
Das wird aber weltweit so gehandhabt, und nicht nur in Deutschland.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (7. September 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Bisher hat sich da seit Jahrzehnten nichts an der Praxis oder den Verträgen geändert.
> Das wird aber weltweit so gehandhabt, und nicht nur in Deutschland.



Dazu sage ich nur: Schienenkartell, Autokartell oder OSRAM Kartell:
EU: Leuchten-Kartell: Millionenstrafe gegen deutsche Unternehmen | ZEIT ONLINE

Würden AMD und Intel sich bei den VK Preisen bei OEMs abbsprechen, wäre es meines Wissens nach auch ein Kartell.. Und Thema das wird schon immer so gehandhabt.. Unrecht bleibt eben Unrecht.

Hier noch was: Liste der hochsten Strafen wegen Wettbewerbsverstossen in der EU – Wikipedia
Sorry aber nur weil es alle machen, muss man es nicht gutheißen.


----------



## Rollora (7. September 2017)

DerJakob schrieb:


> Schon krass, wie solche Megaverfahren an meiner Lebenswirklichkeit vorbeigehen.
> Ich bin technisch, politisch und rechtlich interessiert und teils auch informiert, kann aber in keiner Weise nachvollziehen, ob das nun eine nötige Entscheidung war, oder ob Intel "nochmal" die Spesenkasse geleert hat.
> 
> Würde wahrscheinlich zu viel Arbeit machen, das für Laien verständlich und ausführlich zu erläutern oder gar zu begleiten. Denn ein endgültiges Ergebnis in diesem Verfahren wäre für mich schon interessant.


Das rechtliche entzieht sich auch meiner Kenntnis.

Ob nun die Exklusivverträge Wettbewerbswidrig sind weiß ich also nicht, schließlich - und das wird gerne vergessen - gibts diese von beiden Herstellern. Ich habe von 2000 weg bei einem OEM gearbeitet, da hab' ich das nicht nur bei Intel und AMD gesehen.

Intel hats zwar ganz klar ein wenig zu weit getrieben, aber immer noch ungeklärt ist, warum man bei AMD angeblich auf Prozessoren sitzen geblieben ist, aber teilweise Monatelange keine liefern konnte, wenn man welche bestellt hat.
Ganz klar war hier AMD sowieso überfordert und hätte kaum mehr Marktposition kriegen können.
Zumal AMD für Firmen wegen der vielen Boardprobleme sowieso nie in Frage kam, also nur für Privatpersonen interessant war und diese kannten AMD als Marke nunmal nicht - weil kein Marketing.
Man könnte natürlich jetzt argumentieren, dass wegen Intel das Geld für Marketing gefehlt hat, aber das kann man klar verneinen, denn dann hätte AMD mehr Prozessoren ausliefern und verkaufen können/sollen.
Übrigens: in der damaligen Zeit gabs einige AMD Prozessoren die 1300€ gekostet haben. Damals war man also nicht der Heilsbringer und Preis/Leistungssieger AMD, die angeblich immer günstige Prozessoren verkaufen weil sie die Kunden so lieben. 
War damals selbst AMD only Käufer und hab ein paar dieser "Schätze" daheim.


meatboysn schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an ein Video vom Youtuber AdoredTV.
> 
> Intel - Anti-Competitiv, Anti-Consumer, Anti-Technology.
> 
> ...


Hmm
Titel: reines gehate, Beschreibung gehate, Inhalt mangelhaft  recherchiert und teilweise Wikipedia verwendet. Mag informativ sein,  wenn man Futter gegen Intel haben will, also Hateboy oder Fanboy (der  anderen) ist.

Allein schon die Beschreibung "worlds most abusive company" jaja ist natürlich die allerallermeist "abusive" Firma. Da hat irgendein Internet-Kiddy keine Ahnung.


----------



## The_Zodiak (7. September 2017)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden was nun schlimmer ist. Die lächerliche Summe von einer Milliarde als Strafe bei einem Schaden der mindestens einer 50 Milliarden Strafe bedarf oder die Tatsache, dass das Verfahren immer noch läuft. Letztlich dient wohl beides dazu den Missbrauch von Marktmacht zu fördern.


----------



## Rollora (7. September 2017)

LaserGurkenPower schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich dazu nur denken, das Intel die geschmiert hat. Ganz ehrlich.


 das ist natürlich auch möglich. Geld hatte damit schon was zu tun, man muss ja auch was zahlen, dass man immer wieder lästig ist und das Verfahren verschleppt.





yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Was-in der Industrie wird geschmiert?Hab ich ja noch nie was von gehört!
> Sowas aber auch-Zum Glück würden deutsche Firmen sowas nie machen(Ich  mag keine Smilys,aber hier könnte Einer mit fettem Grinsen versteckt  sein)
> Gruß Yojinbo


Das ist das ganze was mich so ärgert an der ganzen Diskussion: Die a)  naivität zu glauben, andere Firmen tun das nicht, oder man weiß es eh  dann ist es b) die Scheinheiligkeit.





KrHome schrieb:


> Kannst du irgendwas von dem Schwachsinn belegen?
> .


Ich kanns bestätigen, nicht belegen, dass andere Firmen auch ähnliche Verträge anbieten.





The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden was nun  schlimmer ist. Die lächerliche Summe von einer Milliarde als Strafe bei  einem Schaden der mindestens einer 50 Milliarden Strafe bedarf oder die  Tatsache, dass das Verfahren immer noch läuft. Letztlich dient wohl  beides dazu den Missbrauch von Marktmacht zu fördern.



Wie hast du diese 50 Mrd gemessen?
Sind es deiner Meinung nach die Kartellvergehen, oder der angeblich AMD entfallene Umsatz?
Denn letzteres kann ich nach den über Jahre bestehenden sich wiederholenden Lieferproblemen mal anzweifeln. 
Das nicht vorhandene Marketing half dann ebensowenig, wie die unattraktive Position die AMD für Firmen darstellt.

Ganz klar, was Intel gemacht hat ging zu weit, aber wie oben schon erwähnt: Wer glaubt andere Firmen machen das nicht ist naiv oder ein Heuchler.


----------



## Freiheraus (7. September 2017)

Die Argumentationen AMD hätte ähnliche Verträge/Rabatt-Programme mit Partnern abgeschlossen wie Intel, ist so unglaublich daneben...  Welcher PC-Bauer oder Händler würde Intel aus seinem Sortiment ausschließen, 80% des Marktes (wer kann sich das leisten?)? Absurd! 

Selbst wenn es es solche absurden Verträge zwischen AMD und Partner gäbe/gegeben hätte, tatsächlich ist es so, dass Intel das nicht darf und der "Samariter" AMD im Zweifel aber schon. Intel-Anwälte hier im Forum, versucht wenigstens zu verdauen, dass Intel wegen Ausnutzung/Missbrauch der marktbeherrschender Stellung belangt werden kann, AMD mit 20% Marktanteil jedoch nicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rekordstrafe-gegen-intel-auf.html#post9026591


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. September 2017)

The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden was nun schlimmer ist. Die lächerliche Summe von einer Milliarde als Strafe bei einem Schaden der mindestens einer 50 Milliarden Strafe bedarf oder die Tatsache, dass das Verfahren immer noch läuft. Letztlich dient wohl beides dazu den Missbrauch von Marktmacht zu fördern.



Den Rechenweg den du genommen hast um auf "mindestens 50 Millarden" zu kommen, zeigst du uns noch, ja?


----------



## troppa (7. September 2017)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eben ne art Kartell...Wie weit das Legal noch ist, müssen Rechtsanwälte klären.
> Da ich leine Rechtsanwalt bin sondern Laie, wäre es aus meinen Augen Marktverzerrend. Wir sind ja auch Errichter und wir bekommen je nach Volumina unsere Rabatte.. Aber dennoch verbauen wir ALLE Produkte und würde Honeywell uns auffordern nur noch Produkte aus eignem Haus zu verkaufen, weil es keine Rabatte sonst gibt, dann wäre Polen zurecht offen.



Nein, das zitierte Beispeil ist kein Kartell sondern ein legales System wie es Firmen in allen Bereichen der Wirtschaft verwenden. So wie ich das kenne, gibt es, zumindest bei großen Firmen, tatsächlich für jeden größeren Kunden eine Umsatzerwartung. Wird diese überschritten kann es eine Bonuszahlung bzw. einen höheren Rabatt für den laufenden oder den nächste Monat geben. Bei einer Firma wo ich mal gearbeitet habe waren das bei einem Lieferant z.B. bei 25000€ durchschnittlicher Umsatz im Monat = 2000€ Rabatt* im Jahr* ober bei 13000€/Monat 1000€ Rabatt usw. Diese Ziele haben wir aber nur selten erreicht.

Wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast wäre es marktverzerrend wenn Honeywell höhere Rabatte bietet wenn hauptsächlich ihre Produkte verkaufen bzw. keine Produkte von Mitbewerber XY verkauft werden dürften. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wieviele Mitbewerber Honeywell hat, aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne war der Vorwurf an Intel ein wenig anderes. Es wurde Intel vorgeworfen damals (AMDs Beschwerde stammt aus dem Jahr 2000!) seine marktbeherrschende Stellung missbraucht zu haben, indem Tier 1 OEMs zusätzliche Rabatte zugesichert wurden, wenn hauptsächlich Intel Produkte verkauft würden, die AMD einfach nicht hätte mitmachen können, selbst wenn AMD das gewollt hätte. Ob das wirklich so war... Ich weiß es ehrlich nicht, hatte damals nur noch Augen für meinen brandneuen T-Bird... (Damals sündhaft teuer, dafür bekommt man heute -1:2 umgerechnet- 12 Kerne von AMD. Gut, dass ich vorher Konfirmation hatte


----------



## iGameKudan (7. September 2017)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Wenn Intel also einen I7 für 77€ anbietet ist es gegen das Rabattgesetz.. Sollte Intel aber auch nur 1 € billiger als AMD sein, wäre der Rabatt legal.. Dazu müsste Intel aber die VK Preise von AMD kennen, vllt kann man darüber Intel an Sack


Intel kann auf die Produkte so viel Rabatt geben wie sie wollen, und wenn sie die Dinger verschenken. Einzig darf die Bedingung halt nicht sein, dass die OEMs dafür keine AMD-CPUs mehr verbauen dürfen. 
Wäre ja schlimm, wenn man nicht mal mehr die Preise frei bestimmen darf.


----------



## Freiheraus (7. September 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Intel kann auf die Produkte so viel Rabatt geben wie sie wollen, und wenn sie die Dinger verschenken. Einzig darf die Bedingung halt nicht sein, dass die OEMs dafür keine AMD-CPUs mehr verbauen dürfen.
> Wäre ja schlimm, wenn man nicht mal mehr die Preise frei bestimmen darf.



Auch nicht richtig, Intel kann nicht so billig verkaufen wie sie wollen. Wenn du marktbeherrschend bist, könntest du kleine Konkurrenten ausbluten lassen, indem du einfach einige Jahre deine Produkte z.B. zum Selbstkostenpreis oder mit etwas Verlust verkaufst. Das Kartellrecht soll solche Tricks verhindern und deswegen werden Unternehmen mit marktbeherrschender Stellung nicht genau so behandelt, wie jene ohne marktbeberrschender Stellung (hier sind tatsächlich nicht alle vor dem Gesetz gleich). Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Beim Verfassen des Kartellrechts haben sich viele kluge Leute Gedanken gemacht, wie man z.B. Marktkonzentrationen/Schieflagen/Monopolisierungen oder auch Absprachen, die den Konsumenten schädigen, verhindern kann. Da flossen bestimmt auch Erfahrungen aus vielen Jahren (seit der Industrialisierung) hineinen.


----------



## The_Zodiak (7. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Den Rechenweg den du genommen hast um auf "mindestens 50 Millarden" zu kommen, zeigst du uns noch, ja?



Ich gehe von einem Schaden von ~5-10 Milliarden aus. Ich setze demnach eine Strafe von 50 Milliarden an. Diese kann dann über viele Jahre abgezahlt werden, so dass man jährlich daran erinnert wird so etwas nicht zu machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. September 2017)

Auf Deutsch, du hast dir eine Zahl ausgedacht und eine Null rangehängt? Da kann man ja nur froh sein, dass du kein Richter bist.


----------



## blautemple (7. September 2017)

Häh und woran machst du diese 5 bis 10Mrd fest? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Zodiak (7. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Häh und woran machst du diese 5 bis 10Mrd fest?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Naja, schau Dir die Quartalszahlen einfach mal an. Es geht hier vor allem um die Zeit vor der Übernahme von ATI: AMD-Bilanz: Licht und Schatten

Selbst wenn Intel im Schnitt AMD "nur" 250 Millionen Umsatz pro Quartal gekostet hat sind das auf die Zeit verteilt immer noch über 5 Milliarden. Ungeachtet der Folgen ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

Und ohne Intel hätte AMD jedes Quartal 5 Mrd. Gewinn gemacht, mindestens


----------



## Eckism (8. September 2017)

Intel spart schonmal für die Strafe, deswegen WLP statt dem verlöten.


----------



## Rollora (8. September 2017)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Die Argumentationen AMD hätte ähnliche Verträge/Rabatt-Programme mit Partnern abgeschlossen wie Intel, ist so unglaublich daneben...  Welcher PC-Bauer oder Händler würde Intel aus seinem Sortiment ausschließen, 80% des Marktes (wer kann sich das leisten?)? Absurd!
> 
> Selbst wenn es es solche absurden Verträge zwischen AMD und Partner gäbe/gegeben hätte, tatsächlich ist es so, dass Intel das nicht darf und der "Samariter" AMD im Zweifel aber schon. Intel-Anwälte hier im Forum, versucht wenigstens zu verdauen, dass Intel wegen Ausnutzung/Missbrauch der marktbeherrschender Stellung belangt werden kann, AMD mit 20% Marktanteil jedoch nicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rekordstrafe-gegen-intel-auf.html#post9026591



GERADE weil man aus den 20% rauskommen wollte hat man mit solchen Verträgen versucht in OEMs reinzukommen. Bei uns gab es Verträge bzw wurden uns Anhebote unterbreitet, dass Setups mit "Gaming" und "Multimedia" gebrandet waren, Athlon 64 exklusiv sein müssen. Die Begründung dazu hat man auch gleich mitgeliefert: weil in solchen Setups oft IRGENDWAS drin war, waren die oft ahnungslosen Kunden nach dem Kauf enttäuscht, das wollte man somit vermeiden  
Rabatte gabs dafür natürlich auch.


----------



## meatboysn (8. September 2017)

Rollora schrieb:


> Hmm
> Titel: reines gehate, Beschreibung gehate, Inhalt mangelhaft  recherchiert und teilweise Wikipedia verwendet. Mag informativ sein,  wenn man Futter gegen Intel haben will, also Hateboy oder Fanboy (der  anderen) ist.
> 
> Allein schon die Beschreibung "worlds most abusive company" jaja ist natürlich die allerallermeist "abusive" Firma. Da hat irgendein Internet-Kiddy keine Ahnung.



Ok, der Titel vom Video ist etwas hart, aber schlecht recherchiert ist es nicht und nein, ge-hate ist es auch nicht.

Das in der Beschreibung ist mir damals nicht aufgefallen, obwohl ich mir ein paar der links noch angeschaut habe.

Der erste Satz in der Beschreibung ist schon übertrieben, damals hätte er aber gepasst .


----------



## The_Zodiak (8. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ohne Intel hätte AMD jedes Quartal 5 Mrd. Gewinn gemacht, mindestens



Warum jedes Quartal? Ich glaube Du bist hier nicht richtig informiert. Es geht um mindestens 5 Jahre (20 Quartale!) in denen Intel Missbrauch von Martkmacht betrieben hat. Zudem geht es nicht um den Gewinn sondern erst einmal um den Umsatz. Wenn Du von Gewinn ausgehst macht das überhaupt keinen Sinn, denn noch nicht einmal Intel macht 5 Mrd. Gewinn pro Quartal. Die liegen bei ca. 15 Mrd Umsatz und 3 Mrd reinen Gewinn.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Warum jedes Quartal? Ich glaube Du bist hier nicht richtig informiert. Es geht um mindestens 5 Jahre (20 Quartale!) in denen Intel Missbrauch von Martkmacht betrieben hat. Zudem geht es nicht um den Gewinn sondern erst einmal um den Umsatz. Wenn Du von Gewinn ausgehst macht das überhaupt keinen Sinn, denn noch nicht einmal Intel macht 5 Mrd. Gewinn pro Quartal. Die liegen bei ca. 15 Mrd Umsatz und 3 Mrd reinen Gewinn.



A) Es war Ironie.
B) Niemand, auch du nicht, kann wissen ob und wieviel AMD wirklich durch die Lappen gegangen sind. Auf deutsch, deine Zahlen sind reine Phantasiewerte.


----------



## The_Zodiak (8. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Es war Ironie.
> B) Niemand, auch du nicht, kann wissen ob und wieviel AMD wirklich durch die Lappen gegangen sind. Auf deutsch, deine Zahlen sind reine Phantasiewerte.



Was für eine Ironie soll das bitte sein? Ich schreibe über Umsatzwerte und das es sich eben um eine Ansammlung von Umsatzverlusten über mehrere Quartale handelt. Du scheinst das aber überhaupt nicht verstanden zu haben und posaunst irgendwas heraus, was nun gar nicht zu der Sache passt. Aber wirklich überhaupt nicht.

Natürlich weiß ich die genauen Zahlen nicht. Jedoch erscheint mir 1 Milliarde Strafe für Umsatzverluste über mindestens 5 Jahre bei den Umsatzwerten von AMD extrem gering zu sein.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2017)

Du glaubst also allen ernstes, dass ausschließlich Intel schuld an Umsatzverlusten von AMD in der Zeit (und danach) war?


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Was für eine Ironie soll das bitte sein?



Den Post hast du gelesen und den Smiley hast du gesehen? Es war bewusste Übertreibung, ich dachte, dass springt einem sofort ins Auge.



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Ich schreibe über Umsatzwerte und das es sich eben um eine Ansammlung von Umsatzverlusten über mehrere Quartale handelt.



Und niemand, auch du nicht, weiß, wie AMDs Bilanzen gewesen wären, wenn Intel anders gehandelt hätte. Ergo sind alle deine Zahlen (insbesondere die 50 Mrd. Strafe) reine Phantasieprodukte.



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Jedoch erscheint mir 1 Milliarde Strafe für Umsatzverluste über mindestens 5 Jahre bei den Umsatzwerten von AMD extrem gering zu sein.



Absolut angemessen. Es sein denn, man will ein Unternehmen mit Absicht zerschlagen. 50 Mrd. Strafe fordern ist halt an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten.


----------



## The_Zodiak (8. September 2017)

Ich glaube, dass Intel mit einer Gesamtstrafe von 1 Milliarde über einen aufgebauten Schaden von 5 Jahren Umsatzverlusten bei AMD extrem günstig wegkommt und immer noch die Dreistigkeit besitzt das Verfahren in die Länge zu ziehen, obwohl der Tatbestand eigentlich schon einem Boris Becker Kind gleicht. Und das sind alles Gründe die dafür sprechen würden endlich mal gescheite Strafen zu verhängen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut angemessen. Es sein denn, man will ein Unternehmen mit Absicht zerschlagen. 50 Mrd. Strafe fordern ist halt an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten.



Ist es eben nicht. Ein Unternehmen, was 3 Mrd Gewinn im Quartal verbucht kann eine 50 Mrd. Strafe dann über viele Jahre abbezahlen. Den Grund habe ich bereits genannt. Du kannst solchen Firmen nur mit der Sprache beikommen die die verstehen.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2017)

Jaja, immer das böse Kapitalismusmonstrum Intel...

Ich will denen jedenfalls keinen Heiligenschein aufsetzen, aber woher bitte weißt du so genau, dass ausschließlich das Konkurrenzverhältnis für Verluste bei AMD gesorgt hat?
Dass ein Unternehmen hin und wieder auch mal Verluste einfährt, ist völlig normal. Fehlkalkulation und Fehler im Marketing können auch ausschlaggebend dafür sein.
Die Strafe für Intel an AMDs damaligen Umsatzverlusten festzumachen ist jedenfalls ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Ist es eben nicht. Ein Unternehmen, was 3 Mrd Gewinn im Quartal verbucht kann eine 50 Mrd. Strafe dann über viele Jahre abbezahlen. Den Grund habe ich bereits genannt. Du kannst solchen Firmen nur mit der Sprache beikommen die die verstehen.


Also das ist jetzt ja völliger Unsinn.
"Zu zahlst mehr, weil du mehr verdienst", "du gehst länger ins Gefängnis, weil du jünger bist.."
Sind wir jetzt beim Kommunismus angekommen?


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2017)

Dann rechne Intels Gewinne als Strafe an.
Was hat Intel seit der Sache für Gewinne gemacht? 60 Milliarden Dollar?
Das ist dann die Strafe, die sie zahlen müssen und gut.
Intel kann ja eine Ratenzahlung aushandeln.


----------



## The_Zodiak (8. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also das ist jetzt ja völliger Unsinn.
> "Zu zahlst mehr, weil du mehr verdienst", "du gehst länger ins Gefängnis, weil du jünger bist.."
> Sind wir jetzt beim Kommunismus angekommen?



Das hast Du jetzt aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Kaaruzo meinte, dass Intel bei einer 50 Milliarden Strafe untergeht. Man kann aber Strafen auch über mehrere Jahre verhängen und Intel würde dadurch mit Sicherheit nicht untergehen. Die 3 Milliarden waren nicht auf die Strafe bezogen sondern darauf, ob Intel im Stande wäre solche eine Strafe abzuzahlen.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (8. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann rechne Intels Gewinne als Strafe an.
> Was hat Intel seit der Sache für Gewinne gemacht? 60 Milliarden Dollar?
> Das ist dann die Strafe, die sie zahlen müssen und gut.
> Intel kann ja eine Ratenzahlung aushandeln.



Dann lieber Intels 14nm++ für Zen+ und Lizenzabkommen auf vergünstigte Fertigung bis 2035  Das wäre für Intel schlimmer als alles Geld der Welt zu bezahlen
Oder aber X86 endlich auf FRAND zu setzen.. Davon profitieren dann am Ende alle

@The_Zodiak 
Intels barreserven halten selbst das aus.
http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...EB8D9964DA6F/2015_Intel_Annual_Report_web.pdf
Man könnte böse sagen, es wäre ein Jahresumsatz für Intel.. Zahlbar in 3-4 Raten zu je 50% an AMD und 25% an die USA und EU 

@Two-Face:
Doch kann man. Das haben selbst Wirtschaftsanalysen damals ergeben. Die Finanzfachwelt (und ich meine nicht PCGH) war damals Außer sich, angesichts dieser niedrigen Strafe. Also bitte bei den Fakten bleiben. Und AMDs Marktanteil der letzte 20 Jahre ist eigentlich ein guter Indikator.. 
Intel chips away at AMD market share - CNET (2003 zb.)
DailyTech - Intel Wipes Out AMD's 2006 Marketshare Gains in One Quarter (2006)

Hier auch was Interessantes, schön dass das Inet nie vergisst:
Chiphersteller AMD verklagt Intel - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel
Die FTC sollte dir auch was sagen, das denken Die sich ja nicht alle aus: https://www.ft.com/content/667e8706-93a5-11df-bb9a-00144feab49a

Zur Erinnerung: Gaming Performance - AMD Athlon 64 4000+ & FX-55: A Thorough Investigation (scheinbar sind einige Intel Fans sehr sehr vergesslich  )
Achja um das Problem zu lösen, müsste man Einblicke in die Auftragsbücher von Intel bekommen, und das wird kein Anwalt bei Intel zulassen.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2017)

Unabhänging davon, ob Intel so eine Strafe zahlen kann oder nicht, es muss schon auf fairen Grundlagen basieren.

Wie hat AMD denn in der Zeit kalkuliert?
Hatten sie zu viele Angestelte?
Haben sie in Bereiche investiert, die zunächst keinen Gewinn brachten?
Wie sah's mit den Preisen aus?
Wie viel haben sie eigentlich ins Marketing gesteckt?
Also an Intel-Werbung kann ich mich damals noch sehr gut erinnern. Werbung von AMD hab' zumindest im Fernsehen noch nie gesehen.

AMD war damals schon, zu Athlon XP/64-Zeiten nicht überall tonangebend. Intel hatte in anderen Bereichen technisch durchaus die Nase vorn und fuhr dort mehr Gewinne ein.

Man muss sich halt angucken, was hat Intel damals im Desktop-Markt verdient, eben bei den großen Elektronikmärkten (Saturn, Media Markt...) und wo musste AMD dafür Federn lassen.
Man kann auf jedenfall nicht sagen, jeder Pfennig Verlust den AMD damals gemacht hat, war ausschießlich Intels Schuld, das ist nunmal Blödsinn.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Ist es eben nicht.



Laut Gericht schon.



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Ein Unternehmen, was 3 Mrd Gewinn im Quartal verbucht kann eine 50 Mrd. Strafe dann über viele Jahre abbezahlen. Den Grund habe ich bereits genannt. Du kannst solchen Firmen nur mit der Sprache beikommen die die verstehen.



Sehen die Richter zum Glück anders.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann rechne Intels Gewinne als Strafe an.
> Was hat Intel seit der Sache für Gewinne gemacht? 60 Milliarden Dollar?
> Das ist dann die Strafe, die sie zahlen müssen und gut.
> Intel kann ja eine Ratenzahlung aushandeln.



Und die Gewinne sind alle durch Betrug entstanden? Na auf die Beweisführung bin ich echt mal gespannt


----------



## The_Zodiak (8. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Unabhänging davon, ob Intel so eine Strafe zahlen kann oder nicht, es muss schon auf fairen Grundlagen basieren.



Das kann ich alles komplett so unterschreiben, nur bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass Intel eine Strafe bezahlt die auf einer fairen Grundlage basiert. Natürlich kann auch AMD zu Umsatzverlusten beigetragen haben und natürlich gibt es dort auch viele andere Einflüsse, die nicht zu überblicken sind. Jedoch muss man sich bei diesem Fall im klaren sein, dass Umsatzverluste bei dem einzigen Konkurrenten über einen längeren Zeitraum zwangsläufig dazu führen, dass dieser eben nicht weiter mithalten kann. Und da es keinen anderen Konkurrenten gibt der daraus profitieren könnte.... naja, es lohnt sich halt ungemein.

Unabhängig davon, wie Du jetzt den Schaden und die Strafe bemisst. Wenn Du so etwas liest, würdest Du dann denken? - "Oh, das ist aber eine harte Strafe und ein abschreckendes Maß! So etwas sollte man als Unternehmer niemals machen!" ... oder eher "Gut gemacht! Den einzigen Konkurrenten zurückgeworfen, höheren Umsatz eingefahren und das Strafmaß möglichst lang hinaus gezögert!"


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

Wenn Intel alle Möglichkeiten des Rechtsstaates voll ausschöpft, ist das aber kein Strafmaß verzögern.


----------



## The_Zodiak (8. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Intel alle Möglichkeiten des Rechtsstaates voll ausschöpft, ist das aber kein Strafmaß verzögern.



Also wenn jemand bewusst eine Strafe aufschiebt und alle Möglichkeiten des Rechtsstaates voll ausschöpft, obwohl mehr als genug Beweise genau das Gegenteil bezeugen ist das keine Verzögerungstaktik?... gut, dann ist Intel wohl derzeit dabei seine Unschuld zu beweisen


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2017)

Na ja. Das ist eben der Rechtsstaat. Da kannst du dein Recht ausschöpfen.
Es gibt ja auch genug Leute, die verurteil werden aber trotzdem nach hause können, weil das Urteil noch nicht rechtskräftig ist und es keinen Grund gibt, sie schon vorzeitig ins Gefängnis zu sperren.
Du kriegst du dann den Haftantrittstermin per Post zugeschickt.


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Das ist eben der Rechtsstaat. Da kannst du dein Recht ausschöpfen.
> Es gibt ja auch genug Leute, die verurteil werden aber trotzdem nach hause können, weil das Urteil noch nicht rechtskräftig ist und es keinen Grund gibt, sie schon vorzeitig ins Gefängnis zu sperren.
> Du kriegst du dann den Haftantrittstermin per Post zugeschickt.



Allerdings eben auch nur, wenn keine Fluchtgefahr o.ä. besteht. Sonst gibt es U-Haft.
Bei bei einer Strafe in Höhe von mehreren Millionen Euro würde ich da aber durchaus Fluchtgefahr sehen. Auch weil die Täter (Intel) aus dem Ausland kommen und über enorme finanzielle Mittel verfügen.


----------

